# Looking for a speech therapist/pathologist



## sp1701 (Mar 27, 2008)

Hello

Moved out to Dubai from the Uk a couple of months ago and we have a 4 year old daughter who would benefit from some speech therapy. 

Without going around the various clinics and just taking a change on someone, is anyone able to recommend a speech therapist/pathologist.

Thanks in advance for any assistance


----------

